# Need a new home.



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

Looking to rehome these guys. I'm in Plano.

2xGold Lyretail Mollies - *GONE*
2xAlbino Corydoras - *GONE*


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

are you giving them away?


----------



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes. However they just got picked up tonight.


----------

